# Abel Security CVPI needs TLC



## niteowl1970

Sighted in Hadley, this poor vehicle needs to either be retired or sent to the body shop.


----------



## lofu

Looks like a couple of our cruisers.


----------



## 263FPD

Disable Security?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honor12900

The thing is in better condition than the route car I drive!


----------



## Goose

I think the chrome was phased out on the rear end more than ten years ago, so it probably needs a junkyard more than anything else.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> I think the chrome was phased out on the rear end more than ten years ago, so it probably needs a junkyard more than anything else.


The amber turn signals were gone by about 2000 or so.


----------



## Johnny Law

USMCMP5811 said:


> IIRC only the 98's had the amber in the tail lights


I think up until 2003 the civilian and the Street Appearance Package had amber turn signals as well. But you are correct as far as the CVPI, after '98 they went to having the whole brake light become the turn signal.


----------



## 263FPD

Johnny Law said:


> _*I think up until 2003 the civilian and the Street Appearance Package had amber turn signals as well*_. But you are correct as far as the CVPI, after '98 they went to having the whole brake light become the turn signal.


Yeah, but, but, but, it's a Poh-leece InterSepter. The decal on the ass end says so


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Is that tape covering a hole in the front quarter over the tire?


why yes it is...


----------



## PublicSafety#1

Because of all of your wonderful remarks, the car was taken out of service. The owner of the company was allowing my boyfriend to use it to get back and fourth to work, and for our personal use, until we could get our car back on the road. However, when he came by our house and told us that there was unfavorable Internet publicity regarding the condition of the vehicle and how it reflects poorly for his company, he had it removed and junked i think.
The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.
I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.
It is better to be well done than well said.


----------



## Guest

PublicSafety#1 said:


> The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.


Let me know if you think I start to give a fuck..... I don't want to give you the wrong impression.


----------



## niteowl1970

PublicSafety#1 said:


> The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.


Securitas is always hiring and they give employees free uniforms and have patrol vehicles with amber lights and everything.



mtc said:


> If your loser boyfriend hasn't bothered to get his own car, after leeching off his boss for at least 6 months, well.. maybe he should be taking the BUS !


The bus service out here is surprisingly good.

http://www.pvta.com/index.php


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

mtc said:


> *Girlfriend* - the last comments in this thread were 6 months ago.
> 
> If your loser boyfriend hasn't bothered to get his own car, after leeching off his boss for at least 6 months, well.. maybe he should be taking the BUS !


 YOur assuming MTC that the poster is a female
scuse' me while I get popcorn and a beer...this has potential


----------



## niteowl1970

PublicSafety#1 said:


> I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.
> It is better to be well done than well said.


GFYS !!!! There are men and women on this board that risk their lives every day serving and protecting the general public and their fellow officers.. They're willing to enter a building that's on fire or with a person shooting people inside. They apprehend dangerous felons who are often armed and have to deal with drug addicts and the mentally ill that are often violent towards them. They give medical attention and make rescue attempt in often dangerous conditions. Don't give anyone here your boyfriends working class hero bullshit. Cry me a river cupcake.


----------



## csauce777

PublicSafety#1 said:


> Because of all of your wonderful remarks, the car was taken out of service. The owner of the company was allowing my boyfriend to use it to get back and fourth to work, and for our personal use, until we could get our car back on the road. However, when he came by our house and told us that there was unfavorable Internet publicity regarding the condition of the vehicle and how it reflects poorly for his company, he had it removed and junked i think.
> The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.
> I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.
> It is better to be well done than well said.


This is a joke right?


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> GFYS !!!! There are men and women on this board that risk their lives every day serving and protecting the general public and their fellow officers.. They're willing to enter a building that's on fire or with a person shooting people inside. They apprehend dangerous felons who are often armed and have to deal with drug addicts and the mentally ill that are often violent towards them. They give medical attention and make rescue attempt in often dangerous conditions. Don't give anyone here your boyfriends working class hero bullshit. Cry me a river cupcake.


And do it without a take home! Yea! Woo! Boom. GFYS

Note: me taking a car home would be in violation of the State ethics laws. So no, it's not an option. GFYS


----------



## Johnny Law

As mtc pointed out, the last post in this thread, before you were stupid enough to whack the hornets nest with a pole, was July 3rd, 2012. My place doesn't let anyone take home a car unless they wear a white shirt or are a fucking golden child. So I pay my own gas, insurance, registration and inspection. Sounds like the boss is a stand up guy, because I wouldn't lend my shit to anyone. And it also sounds like he did the right thing and took that unsafe heap of shit off the road before the tie rods broke and your man crashed the borrowed car and sued his boss because he got hurt.

Now go eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## niteowl1970

Johnny Law said:


> Now go eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Herrdoktor

PublicSafety#1 said:


> Because of all of your wonderful remarks, the car was taken out of service. The owner of the company was allowing my boyfriend to use it to get back and fourth to work, and for our personal use, until we could get our car back on the road. However, when he came by our house and told us that there was unfavorable Internet publicity regarding the condition of the vehicle and how it reflects poorly for his company, he had it removed and junked i think.
> The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.
> I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.
> It is better to be well done than well said.


Nice trolling.

Damn impressive imo.


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## lofu

PublicSafety#1 said:


> I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? .


There's actual a good number of people on this board whose boss lets them use a car to get to work, at no cost, that is registered and insured.

We call them Trooper.


----------



## CPT Chaos

lofu said:


> There's actual a good number of people on this board whose boss lets them use a car to get to work, at no cost, that is registered and insured.
> 
> We call them Trooper.


Let's not forget some K-9 officers. It's a nice perk, (Take home Vechicle) but when your just going on duty, or just got off, the public does not know that and expect you to act, in the case of an incident. So basically, your on duty until you park your sled.

Plus, I really don't want a marked Police Vehilce in my driveway... Only when I'm on break!


----------



## RZero

lofu said:


> There's actual a good number of people on this board whose boss lets them use a car to get to work, at no cost, that is registered and insured.
> 
> We call them Trooper.


Yes, but the inspection sticker expired in October. Of 2008.


----------



## RZero

lofu said:


> Looks like a couple of our cruisers.


Back in the 80s I got into a car accident in the fine City of Springfield. After about a 70 minute wait, the RMP that showed up to book the accident was in worse shape than my car. And my car wasn't drivable.


----------



## Goose

Masscops GOLD!!!!!


----------



## quality617

You needed THIS site to reveal the car looked like shit?


----------



## Tuna

PublicSafety#1 said:


> I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.


 My boss lets me take the car home cause I'm special


----------



## quality617

Is that ER1 or ER2?


----------



## 263FPD

LECSniper said:


> Wendy, is that all you have to add to our wonderful site?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush




----------



## CPT Chaos




----------



## Guest

PublicSafety#1 said:


> Because of all of your wonderful remarks, the car was taken out of service. The owner of the company was allowing my boyfriend to use it to get back and fourth to work, and for our personal use, until we could get our car back on the road. However, when he came by our house and told us that there was unfavorable Internet publicity regarding the condition of the vehicle and how it reflects poorly for his company, he had it removed and junked i think.
> The consequences for your clever remarks were my boyfriend could no longer get to work in Springfield, and subsequently lost his job.
> I wonder how many of your bosses would let you use a car at no cost, that is registered and insured to get to your job? I wonder how many of you would do that for someone.
> It is better to be well done than well said.


I had my own car, that I paid for myself, by the time I was 17 years old. It wasn't the greatest thing on 4 wheels, but if I could do it as a teenager with money earned by being a laborer for a landscaping company in the summer and pumping gas on the weekends the rest of the year, what does that say about your loser boyfriend?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Is your boyfriend the loser who tried to take the police interceptor sticker off the back? bet he is a real gem, your Dad must be so proud. What 7-11 do you work at?


----------



## LGriffin

PublicSafety#1 said:


> The owner of the company was allowing my boyfriend to use it to get back and fourth to work, and for our personal use, until we could get our car back on the road.


For six months? Sounds like you sponged off the guy long enough. In all of that time you could have done him the courtesy of a reach around and fixed that cracked bumper.
He was right to cut the cord.


----------

